# Dimensions for Harmony 1000 Remote



## phaseshift (May 29, 2007)

Does anyone happen to have the rough dimensions for a Harmony 1000 remote? Width X Height X thickness is all I need. 

Also- how are the reviews and thoughts on the Harmony 1000 remote? We need a new remote for our listening room and this one looks OK, but I have seen mixed reviews. 

What we need as a universal remote that is easy to use in the dark, will control things other than audio gear (a Mitsubishi split unit air conditioner) and be easy to program and use. Our theater is as basic as they come; we do not have extra zones or even a lot of gear to control. 

Any input is appreciated...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Harmony 1000 is 4.2"x5.5"x0.7". The reviews I've read rated it 9 out of 10. A bit pricey though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Go here to read about all remotes - Harmony included
http://www.remotecentral.com/

The 1000 can be purchased for around $250 if you look around. Some issues with the 1000 have been reported - read the forum for more.


----------

